# Bullnose Archway help needed



## NogaroS4 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good day to all, first post and have a question, did a little searching and did not find much with my problem.  Long story short, I am replacing all my corners with bullnose and I have two archways in the house.  I bought the archway bullnose, started nailing it up to find out there is no 2x4's in the arch.  Just on the side and dead center up top.  So, I was thinking I could possibly use some liquid nail or something similar to hold the bullnose to the wall??  I have been working on my living room for a long time and hitting this stump has put a stop to the project.  Just got my car back on the road and now need to have something to do... like my living room   Also, I am smoothing out the walls so the bullnose will be feathered out to be smooth with the rest of the wall... Am I going the right way?  Any suggestions?  


While I am here, what would be the best way to hang crown moulding on the outside corner of bullnose?  Hire someone??  haha!!

Thanks, look forward to hearing your input!  I will most def post pix once this room is done... it is going to be a true transformation!!


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

> what would be the best way to hang crown moulding on the outside corner of bullnose?



I need a pic already.
Most arches in modern homes are framed up with plywood or a similar sheet material. That would make your attachment point either on the wall or about 3/4" from the wall inside the arch. It takes a screw to hold anything in the edge of plywood. Nails will fail, especially if you drive them in with a hammer. You will need to use a glue. Anything that is made to fit a curve needs all of the support and attachment it can get.


----------



## NogaroS4 (Mar 28, 2008)

You want pics of the bullnose/crown molding area or the archway?  I am about to post up here in a sec... going thru my pics right now.


----------



## NogaroS4 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a couple pics of the archway in question... Second one shows a gap and where the hammer went into the archway...













EDIT:  I believe the house was built in 1977... if that makes a difference or not on building material...


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Anthony:
Nice pictures but I fail to see why you would need crown mould on the arches. I'm missing something.
Anyway, to make the crown mould fit the bull nose you could cut the corner as if there were no bullnose then whittle the back of the crown out to fit the bullnose. It may require some caulking to make it work out perfectly.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a similar situation in my home. I used 3M 77 Spray adhesive and an air stapler to mount the corner. I assume the crown is going around an outside corner of a wall? That will take some experimenting and some whittling 
Opinions vary, You could run the crown right past the corner to meet square
Or
You could cut segemented miters and glue the small pieces together. I think Daryl in Nanoose has some pics of some crown he segmented around a corner. Might PM him and get a link to the pics


----------



## NogaroS4 (Mar 29, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Anthony:
> Nice pictures but I fail to see why you would need crown mould on the arches. I'm missing something.
> Anyway, to make the crown mould fit the bull nose you could cut the corner as if there were no bullnose then whittle the back of the crown out to fit the bullnose. It may require some caulking to make it work out perfectly.
> Glenn



I may have not been clear and thats my fault, the archway question was about how to "nail" up the bullnose...


I had a second question which seemed to have been answered as well, how to get the crown moulding around corners with bullnose, which I did not show pictures of... sorry for the confusion.  Should have made myself more clear that it was a two part question...

Thanks for the ideas!!  I will try it out this weekend and report back how well it works out!!  The crown moulding will wait but the archway will get tackled.


----------



## NogaroS4 (Apr 15, 2008)

So I bought dry wall screws for the arch... that is the ticket!!  I before was using actual nails and I will never use nails again... screws are easier and faster!!


----------

